# Sea Trout



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 22, 2021)

Guy in resort gave me 4 sea trout fillets.

I dont bbq too much fish.


----------



## nimrod (Jan 22, 2021)

Sea Trout is mighty fine eating fish. Best oven baked rather than smoked. Its not a fatty fish.
We just caught a mess of Spanish Mackerel, had a few fillets for dinner and the rest are in the smoker.
Enjoy!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 22, 2021)

Most of our fish is breaded and fried.
We just mix Old Bay into flour and dust the filets.

Warren


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 22, 2021)

That a nice bunch of fish.  Blacken my favorite.  I just give fish a nice coat of Blacken seasoning.  I start pan medium hot than when about 375 put a Tablespoon or so of Coconut Oil or oil of your choice in pan.  I don't get as hot as most people.  Put fish in and turn down to about medium.  Fry until about 145.  Does not hurt to turn fish over couple times.


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jan 22, 2021)

Oh man. Great eating.   I catch em year round here in FL.   Soak in lemon juice for 10 mins, dredge in seasoned flour, then in eggs, then in a mix of crushed saltines and Parmesan. Pan fry it up for the best fish you’ll ever eat.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 22, 2021)

Brian Trommater said:


> That a nice bunch of fish.  Blacken my favorite.  I just give fish a nice coat of Blacken seasoning.  I start pan medium hot than when about 375 put a Tablespoon or so of Coconut Oil or oil of your choice in pan.  I don't get as hot as most people.  Put fish in and turn down to about medium.  Fry until about 145.  Does not hurt to turn fish over couple times.


Key to blackening is first dipping your filets in melted butter. Then hit with seasoning and straight on the cast iron


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 23, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Key to blackening is first dipping your filets in melted butter. Then hit with seasoning and straight on the cast iron


That way seemed to smoke a lot.  I started just seasoning without any oil or butter on fish and they turn out good, maybe not exactly blackened but real moist and tasty.  I don't have an exhaust vent.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 23, 2021)

Yup I can go for blacken fish. Especially blacken catfish filets.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 23, 2021)

Thanks for the like Ray it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 24, 2021)

Yes, a proper blackening is done outside with a little breeze or under a commercial vent-a-hood.


----------

